# What's happening in Rave coffee



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I went into Rave today and noticed something rather refreshing,check this photo out !









No I am not on about Donavan, Raves latest employee and superstar barista or the beautiful little Caravel on the far left of the top shelf; but the cheeky little shiney number to the right.

This is ground breaking stuff as Rave have decided to offer customers lever shots from their recently acquired Londinium L1, yes the L1 has landed on the front counter; Rob saw the value in its small footprint coupled to exceptional shot capabilities, it's portable nature and robust construction. It can be easily moved from the shop down into the roastery.

Donovan in action









Initial feedback has been exceptionally positive from Raves customers, with many experiencing for the first time, that sweet nectar that beautiful levers produce. Rob is delighted with the flavour profiles and aims to utilise the L1 in the roastery to profile new and exciting beans. So if you are nearby and want a wicked espresso pulled the way shots should be pulled, then pop in and challenge Donovan to wow you.

The silent beauty of the L1 pour









The lever legend will revolutionise the coffee world!!! or at least this small part of the Cotswolds


----------



## BigBen (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice addition to Rave's establishment. I guess their single origins will gain popularity with the customers?


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

I have to get to this place one day....love their Jampit offering


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

What a shame we'll be spending most of next week in that part of the Cotswolds!!

Will have to contact them to see what beans to buy and take home, and get our coffees made on the Londinium.....Whooppee!

Looking forward to one or two trips there, definitely get a kilo of Signature and see what else is recommended.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

coffeechap said:



> Rob is delighted with the flavour profiles and aims to utilise the L1 in the roastary to profile new and exciting beans.


Then why not serve lever coffee to the customers and replace their pump machine with an L2...


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Fantastic. will have to get over there & try a shot out.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Viernes said:


> Then why not serve lever coffee to the customers and replace their pump machine with an L2...


What a good question Viernes and who knows in the future that may happen, but for now rob likes the fact that for a much smaller outlay for the L1 he can serve lever shots to his customers, and have the San remo Verona there for when volume is high and where he serves his customers larger milk based drinks.

I personally think this is a concept that really works in coffee shops as it builds in complete flexibility in the service that they can offer to their customer. A lot of shop owners as well as home users are sceptical about the performance of lever machines (thankfully some us trust in the shots they produce) and this is a fairly pain free way of trying them out. As the cost is so much less


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Where about in the Cotswold is this place?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Love lane, Cirencester. Gloucestershire


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wando64 said:


> Where about in the Cotswold is this place?


About 8 miles from you dude


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone knows a coffee shop in London that has the L1? Would love to see what the fuss is all about


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

not yet but hopefully soon....


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Really keen to see one too. Keep us informed!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

koahhe said:


> Anyone knows a coffee shop in London that has the L1? Would love to see what the fuss is all about


From the Londinium Blog:

Story Deli

123 Bethnal Green Rd

City of London

E2 7DG, ENGLAND

They won an award for their pizza! They have an L1 and Londinium beans.

Again I haven't been, I just remembered seeing this place mentioned on the blog.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I really think the concept of having the compact L1 on the bench on a coffee shop used for purely espresso is the way forward, so many people are sceptical of the performance of levers especially the L1 and especially coffee shops, thus the chance of them considering a full on commercial three group lever is pretty small, however the Londinium L1 represents a low cost (compared to commercial machine prices) way of introducing lever shots to those that have never had the fortune.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I really want to go visit an LII or even an LI in a coffee shop, just to see how the barista's are finding it and how their shots stack up against mine. Sadly nothing near me that I know of.

There are a few levers here though, a lady with a 2 group gas powered Astoria in Norwich City Centre (but not using good beans), and Massaro's in Cambridge have a 2 group lever with Has Beans if they are still open. Also Smokey Barn were telling me about a place that was meant to be getting a lever, must go and investigate that one.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Might be a fab idea to create a lever map, where we can go and get a good shot of lever espresso


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Leeds is a good place for lever espresso....Mrs Athas and Grinders, not an Londinium though, i'm afraid. Mrs. Athas do excellent coffee but the coffee at Grinders is not so good, the food on the other hand is amazing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spukey said:


> Leeds is a good place for lever espresso....Mrs Athas and Grinders, not an Londinium though, i'm afraid. Mrs. Athas do excellent coffee but the coffee at Grinders is not so good, the food on the other hand is amazing.


Agree with spukey re Mrs Athas . Which one is grinders, though haven't seen that one when I frequent Leeds ? Also the hall in lancaster Faema 2 group should be an addition to the map .


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Grinders isnt in the city centre it is in Chapel Allerton, it is an ItaloAmerican cafe. They do beautiful panini's and meat balls. The coffee is average but they do use a three group Astoria and SJ's. Its down to the over roasted beans and over steamed milk i am afraid.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spukey said:


> Grinders isnt in the city centre it is in Chapel Allerton, it is an ItaloAmerican cafe. They do beautiful panini's and meat balls. The coffee is average but they do use a three group Astoria and SJ's. Its down to the over roasted beans and over steamed milk i am afraid.


Ah I think I now the place now , passed it a few times in a previous life .


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

I did notice a few weeks ago. Down in the basement in Selfridges near the Wine they have Harry Gordon's bar (I think...) anyway I spotted a Lever coffee machine being used in there. Not sure how well it is being used but they do have one. Don't think it will be a Londinium though..


----------

